# Massage oils



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My H loves for me to massage him, but I've never gotten any massage oils. I usually just use my hand. Last night he wanted me to my exfoliating sea salt on him. So I used that wiht a little bit of water. He likes me to sit right on top him to put this on. I relized how sexual this was and it was turning me on. I know I could easily turn this into sex for me. Hes lower drive than me. I do always massage him when we are together and never get sex out of it ever, but never have I turned it into sex though. He just went back to AZ so I can't do anything right now for a while till end of febuary when he comes back. 

I told him that I would look for massage gels for when he comes back home again.

anyone have suggestions for any special massage gels or do they all work the same? I also wanted to try some lubrication for him, so I can give him a hand job properly.

I'm really wanting to start increasing his desire....His desire seems to have increased a bit, but not sure if its just because he knows I wanted him. We had sex 3 times while he was visiting for a week...he only was able to cum once...that time I initiated while he was laying on his back, then I was on top.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

you have all kinds of options:

1: go to an adult store and there will be an entire wall of lotions, creams, lubes, gels etc. if you find it intimidating ask one an employee for help because they probably know their stuff.

2: go to a health food store and buy a large bottle of sweet almond oil and a few essential oils for aroma (sweet almond oil is the main ingredient in a lot off commercial massage oils) pour it into a small, nice looking porcelain bowl and have a stand beside the bed so you are not fumbling with the bottle.

3: coconut oil is also really nice, natural non hydrogenated I believe is best - it is clumpy when cool but melts nicely when warmed on the skin - it is a little less viscous than the almond oil and also tastes nice and is perfectly edible so you don't have to worry about washing it off right away or anything just let it absorb into the skin

4: I am really jealous right now and I think for new years resolution I'm going to find a lady that loves giving massages


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

> I am really jealous right now and I think for new years resolution I'm going to find a lady that loves giving massages



Lon you really should just get out there and find an amazing woman. Sounds like you have lots to offer and the desire to live life and share that with another is very appealing to many women.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Lon is spot on with his oil suggestions. I love the almond oil because it leaves very little, if any, residue. 

As for your LD husband tell him you will only massage him if you are in the nude because you do not want any oil to get on your clothes. After awhile of massaging ask him if he has had enough and when he says yes start using your body to massage him. If that does not turn him high drive then there is no hope.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

The W and I REALLY like the Kama Sutra brand massage oils. 

I cannot tell you that I've found anything else that's even close to what we enjoy about them. They come in a variety of scents and formulas, and there's certain to be at least 2 you'll just love.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I will so try the nude suggestion, lol....

So far when he was visiting, I don't think he ever really turned down my advances.....both times I rubbed my bare ass against him while cuddling on bed...he got hard, but wasn't able to cum.....the next day when I actually rubbing him while he was laying on his back, alternating between his good non hurting testicle and his ****, really did the trick....
(He has a testicle that really hurts him, he had it checked out while he was home)

My H used to be high drive.....he's now 38 and has let stress of life and all the what ifs get to him. I hope I can bring his high drive and more adventurous side out of him again. 

Btw
I was looking online at massage oils...found a whole bunch of massage oils that are edible....it's my plan to work him into oral sex too...
I'm not skilled at giving oral and I know he doesn't want to finish orally at all....I'm fine with a little bit of oral to make him say WOW and then finish with penetration. I just feel I don't get to handle his **** much and that's why I want to give oral and lubricates hand jobs.

He also can't resist me rubbing myself on his ****. The medication he was on that made him hard to get turned on and hard to cum is gone out of his system....yeah...!!!
Now side effect of that is dealing with his mood swings and his non trust words come out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kjvonly (Jan 3, 2013)

Lon said:


> I am really jealous right now


:iagree:

Ditto


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

The good coconut oil is good and wont hurt the va-ja-jay. Trader jacks has a good coconut in a can, just put some in a bottle and melt in microwave or on stove. Nice and warm. Dont want cold oil for massage.


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

Whenever I give my h a shoulder massage or foot massage I use sesame oil. It smells good and seems to,last of quite a while. I am planning a similar evening for my h and I too hope it will end in sex. Good luck!


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

I really like the natural oils such as grapeseed, coconut, hemp oil, almond oil and such. I have found the grapeseed and coconut at the health food stores. There is a lot of options for the hemp oils at aplaceforpassion.com. Variety of scents as well as unscented. 

The natural oils have not caused any issues for me when used during intercourse, be careful of anything with sugars or glycerin as it can cause yeast infections. Oil is not latex friendly, so if you will be using a condom at any point, avoid the oils.

Oils make massages a lot more enjoyable, hand jobs too. You don't have the friction factor that can effect the enjoyment.


----------

